# Newbie Question Under Tree Layout



## guitarminator (Nov 17, 2009)

Been modeling for 47 years. Looking for an easy assemble/disassemble ideas for an under tree layout. Always have problems with track alignment jut placing the track on the skirt on carpet brings. Looking for a light material to place track on. Any assistance would be appreciated. Layout is a simple 6 foot by 5 foot oval.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

guitarminator said:


> Been modeling for 47 years. Looking for an easy assemble/disassemble ideas for an under tree layout. Always have problems with track alignment jut placing the track on the skirt on carpet brings. Looking for a light material to place track on. Any assistance would be appreciated. Layout is a simple 6 foot by 5 foot oval.


Which scale would that be in? If it is HO scale, then I would recommend either EZ tracks or Unitrack. Just paint them white, leaving the rails bare.


----------



## guitarminator (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah Ho scale, I have ez track looking for something to place the track on.

Thanks


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Our tree is set up on a hardwood floor. I use HO sectional track with the roadbed attached, and put the track right on the floor -- just outside of the tree skirt.

The first time I set this up, I filed all of the track junctions to make them perfectly smooth. Then I numbered the junctions so that I can reassemble the track in exactly the same order each year. The train runs smoothly, with no problems.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Use a suitable size 'square' of 1/4" plywood. You can
easily attach your track system to this, paint it or
use other material for scenic effect. It then could be
picked up track and all and stored until next year.

I wonder if using then wood strips as a base for the
plywood might help avoid warping.

Don


----------



## guitarminator (Nov 17, 2009)

DonR said:


> Use a suitable size 'square' of 1/4" plywood. You can
> easily attach your track system to this, paint it or
> use other material for scenic effect. It then could be
> picked up track and all and stored until next year.
> ...


Thanks Don, I considered 1/4 ply however warpage is major concern. Weight is another concern, I was thinking white sheet PVC with a PVC frame. But that might be hefty as well.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Get that plastic stuff that sign shops use. It's white, smooth, light, and will work well.


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

You could consider making something like this:

Kittworks used to make these unitized roadbed bases for 3-rail O-gauge track with O31 curves. They're made of 1/2" plywood with beveled top edges and finished with sealer. The half-circle pieces are fairly easy to store away. 

A friend gave me a bunch of these some years ago. They have held their shape really well through the years.


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

This is a simpler easier idea: buy four prefinished 12" x 48" shelf boards and arrange them in a 5' x 5' square around your Christmas tree.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Light layout base suggestions*



guitarminator said:


> Been modeling for 47 years. Looking for an easy assemble/disassemble ideas for an under tree layout. Always have problems with track alignment jut placing the track on the skirt on carpet brings. Looking for a light material to place track on. Any assistance would be appreciated. Layout is a simple 6 foot by 5 foot oval.


guitarminator;

You might try a piece of 1"< of blue or pink rigid extruded foam insulation. It's strong enough to lift without breaking and extremely light. It is commonly used these days as a base for permanent layouts. It's designed as home insulation, and available at Home Depot or Lowes. (Except in warm areas of the country, like southern California, where I live.
I don't know how rigid and re-usable you want this layout to be. If you want a one piece, rigid, Christmas layout base; that can be used year after year, then this may work.for you.









This is a box girder made with 1/4" Luan plywood, glued around a Styrofoam core. A larger panel could be made the same way. This stuff I call lightwood is a small fraction of the weight of the equivalent pine lumber, but at least as strong, if not stronger. I have sat on this 2x2 box girder, with it supported at both ends and me in the middle. It doesn't even try to bend, let alone break. I weigh 250Lbs. Whether it would be worth building is your choice, depending on the previously stated conditions. I built some portions of my bookshelf layout with it. Besides the railroad inside them, the lightwood arches support many many pounds of books,and an older, 19" picture tube type TV.



good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

For a track base that is lightweight and cheap you could use pieces of corrugated cardboard cut from large boxes, like appliance cartons. They would probably need some weights to hold them down flat; be creative and use something decorative. Cut four pieces like long wide planks and arrange around the tree. Cover them with felt or whatever for better appearances.


----------



## guitarminator (Nov 17, 2009)

Great ideas all ! Thanks so much, I now have some ideas to begin my project !


----------



## guitarminator (Nov 17, 2009)

I purchase a 4' x 8' sheet of styro from Lowes. Attached are a few pics of the layout.


----------

